# Eclipse Help: Wie Links zu anderer Hilfeseite setzen ?



## papa_q (27. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine HTML Hilfeseite mit Text wie:

"Das geht so und so - mehr darüber in Kapitel SOUNDSO"

Wie kann ich aus "SOUNDSO" einen Link machen, der auf eine ID eines Ankers verweist, den ich vorher im TOC File gesetzt habe ?

papa_q


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht genau ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Gibt es einen Grund warum du direkt auf die ID gehen möchtest anstatt einfach ein normales href auf eine andere HTML Seite zeigen zu lassen?


----------



## papa_q (28. Nov 2010)

Ich hab für jedes Kapitel nen Ordner mit den entsprechenden HTML Dateien und es ist schon ein paar mal vorgekommen, dass ich die HTML Dateien dann doch wieder verschoben habe, weil ich sie einem anderen Kapitel zugeordnet habe. Zb auch einfach eine Hierarchieebenen höher oder tiefer.

Bei einem href muss ich dann immer alle Einträge ändern, die darauf verweisen.

Ok. Dann mach ich's mit href und darf halt an der Ordnerstruktur nichts mehr ändern. TOC Files kann ich ja trotzdem nochmals anpassen.

Danke schön, Wildcard


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2010)

Es gibt auch jede Menge Möglichkeiten die Eclipse Hilfe automatisch zu generieren, aus zB einem Wiki.
Mylyn Wiki Text ist eine Beispiel dafür. Dann hätte sich dein href Problem auch erledigt.


----------



## papa_q (29. Nov 2010)

Ich möchte einen anderen Weg gehen:
Habe mir ein kleines Script geschrieben, dass mir alle Hilfeseiten mithilfe der TOC Files zu einer einzigen HTML Seite zusammenfügt. Styles habe ich komplett in einer Stylesheet Datei ausgelagert.
Jetzt habe ich noch ein leeres OpenOffice Dokument mit Deckblatt und Inhaltsverzeichnis - und schönen Formaten. Die HTML Datei kann ich dann einfach importieren, die OpenOffice Formate werden übernommen und ich habe mit 2-3 Klicks ein PDF Handbuch.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Nov 2010)

Wiki Text kann auch PDFs aus der gleichen Quelle erzeugen und alles was du in OOo Formatierst lässt sich auch per CSS erreichen. Wie gesagt, nur als Alternativvorschlag.


----------

